# Voltajes de entrada y de salida de audio.



## SounDreamGames (Ene 11, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro, realmente me queda una duda muy grande con respecto a las entradas y a las salidas en lo que respecta al audio, no se si existe alguna tabla o si hay un estándar de los voltajes que se manejan a la entrada de un equipo de audio así como a la salida hacia los parlantes. 

PD: recuerdo que cuando era joven, en la casa de un amigo enchufamos una guitarra eléctrica en un equipo sony y cuando lo vio el padre casi lo mata, le dijo que desenchufara eso que iba a quemar el equipo. ¿Sera o es solo tabu?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2021)

Cada entrada tiene su impedancia característica , su sensibilidad y su ecualización.

Cada salida tiene también una impedancia según el parlante . . .  4 , 6 , u 8 Ohms.

No era un mito-tabú !


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cada entrada tiene su impedancia característica , su sensibilidad y su ecualización.
> 
> Cada salida tiene también una impedancia según el parlante . . .  4 , 6 , u 8 Ohms.
> 
> No era un mito-tabú !


Eso ya lo se, pero a lo que yo me refiero es otra cosa, le doy un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor: 

Si yo tengo un microfono electret que genera señales electricas en los 20mv y tengo el mismo electret con una etapa preamplificada que entrega 1,5v la pregunta es ¿como afectan estos 2 micrófonos a una linea de entrada? Obviamente uno se va a escuchar bien y el otro casi nada pero, para que no quede dudas, sabemos muy bien que existen lineas de entrada aux-in y lineas de entrada especiales para micrófono y aca entra una nueva duda porque yo tengo entendido que los microfonos de auriculares no tienen etapa de preamplificacion porque "supuestamente" la placa de sonido hace de pre en su entrada de microfono, pero... ¿que pasaria si le conecto un micrófono ya pre amplificado? ¿Superaria el limite y quemaría la entrada de la placa? ¿Cual el el limite en voltios que soporta cada entrada? 

Todo esto me hace pensar que no hay un estándar, cada fabricante fabrica lo que se le encanta digamos en pocas palabras, pero eso es lo que yo pienso por eso pregunto si hay algun estandar que yo desconozco.

Me ah pasado también con unos parlantes sony, eran de 3.5ohm, una medida bastante rara porque la mayoria son de 4 o de 8.

Espero haber sido claro, muchas gracias. 

PD: lo del tabú era por si el papa de mi amigo tenía razón en que una guitarra eléctrica conectada directamente en el equipo podía quemarlo.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 12, 2021)

No conozco tu equipo sony, ni tu guitarra, pero te garantizo que jamás lo va a "quemar". Para que una fuente "queme" a su carga, debe suministrarle una potencia que la carga no puede soportar o hacerle circular una corriente mayor a la que la carga puede soportar. En el peor de los casos podrías danar los parlantes por el exceso de volumen.

Con un micrófono de 20 mV o una senal preamplificada de 1.5 Volts... Haz los cálculos para que logres quemar un equipo SONY diseñado para uso hogareño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> PD: recuerdo que cuando era joven, en la casa de un amigo enchufamos una guitarra eléctrica en un equipo sony y cuando lo vio el padre casi lo mata, le dijo que desenchufara eso que iba a quemar el equipo. ¿Sera o es solo tabu?


 
Claro, conectaban la guitarra que supera los pocos miliVolts de la entrada de micrófono y eso si podía romper los parlantes . . .


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro, conectaban la guitarra que supera los pocos miliVolts de la entrada de micrófono y eso si podía romper los parlantes . . .


Bueno, eso es lo que quiero saber, ¿cuantos milivoltios?, el fabricante no da esos datos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 12, 2021



el_patriarca dijo:


> No conozco tu equipo sony, ni tu guitarra, pero te garantizo que jamás lo va a "quemar". Para que una fuente "queme" a su carga, debe suministrarle una potencia que la carga no puede soportar o hacerle circular una corriente mayor a la que la carga puede soportar. En el peor de los casos podrías danar los parlantes por el exceso de volumen.
> 
> Con un micrófono de 20 mV o una senal preamplificada de 1.5 Volts... Haz los cálculos para que logres quemar un equipo SONY diseñado para uso hogareño.


Es interesante lo que decis, yo estoy armando un amplificador y no estaba seguro del trafo, si podia quemar todo, tengo un transformador de 12 a 24 de 30A, y tenía miedo de quemarlo porque tiene mucha corriente la fuente, tambien corro riesgo de quemar la linea de entrada y todo lo que este conectado ahí, como un celular por ejemplo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2021)

Una guitarra tendrá una salida de entre 100 mV y hasta 1V o 2V  , según la cantidad y calidad de los micrófonos magnéticos . . .  la entrada de micrófono a lo sumo será de 5 mV !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Bueno, eso es lo que quiero saber, ¿cuantos milivoltios?, el fabricante no da esos datos.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 12, 2021
> 
> ...


Yo creo que antes de preguntar tanto sobre cosas generales sin bajar a un caso real completamente definido, lo mejor que podes hacer es usar el buscador del foro y sentarte a leer y cultivarte mientras vas aprendiendo las bases de la electrónica.
Ya luego podemos analizar dudas puntuales y no repetir temas ya tratados en el foro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2021)

Como decimos por aquí me parece que se están mezclando las churras con las merinas.. Yo haría caso del consejo del Doc. Zoidberg


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo creo que antes de preguntar tanto sobre cosas generales sin bajar a un caso real completamente definido, lo mejor que podes hacer es usar el buscador del foro y sentarte a leer y cultivarte mientras vas aprendiendo las bases de la electrónica.
> Ya luego podemos analizar dudas puntuales y no repetir temas ya tratados en el foro.


Yo pregunto porque me estoy armando un pre amplificador y a la hora de probarlo no quiero quemar nada. Quiero sacarme todas las dudas.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 12, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Bueno, eso es lo que quiero saber, ¿cuantos milivoltios?, el fabricante no da esos datos.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 12, 2021
> 
> ...


Sería bueno que veas algunos temas de este foro para que te aclaren dudas como esta.

Para que te hagas una idea: el transformador de tu barrio bota 100 kilowatts, por qué tu casa no explota?


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 12, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Sería bueno que veas algunos temas de este foro para que te aclaren dudas como esta.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea: el transformador de tu barrio bota 100 kilowatts, por qué tu casa no explota?


Yo ya se porque no explota pero fuiste vos el que dijo que si la corriente de la fuente supera a lo que la carga puede soportar se quema, para mi mientras no pupere el voltaje no importa la cantidad de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2021)

Es bastante mas complejo , si le metés 150 mV a la entada de micrófono , se va a saturar , onda cuadrada , suena distorsionado lindo para guitarra eléctrica , la etapa de salida eroga mayor potencia y se queman los transistores de salida. Fin.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 12, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Yo ya se porque no explota pero fuiste vos el que dijo que si la corriente de la fuente supera a lo que la carga puede soportar se quema, para mi mientras no pupere el voltaje no importa la cantidad de corriente.


Perdon, aclaro que quise decir "Supere" no pupere.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es bastante mas complejo , si le metés 150 mV a la entada de micrófono , se va a saturar , onda cuadrada , suena distorsionado lindo para guitarra eléctrica , la etapa de salida eroga mayor potencia y se queman los transistores de salida. Fin.


Es verdad, pero conociendo la impedancia de entrada se puede conectar algo de acuerdo a lo que se necesite, pero mi duda no era esa, mi duda era si hay un estandar que diga por ejemplo los microfonos van de tanto a tanto, las guitarras de tanto a tanto y asi, no se si me explico... y si no es asi quiere decir que cada cual fabrica lo que quiere sin seguir una norma digamos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Perdon, aclaro que quise decir "Supere" no pupere.
> 
> Es verdad, pero conociendo la impedancia de entrada se puede conectar algo de acuerdo a lo que se necesite, pero mi duda no era esa, mi duda era si hay un estandar que diga por ejemplo los microfonos van de tanto a tanto, las guitarras de tanto a tanto y asi, no se si me explico... y si no es asi quiere decir que cada cual fabrica lo que quiere sin seguir una norma digamos.


No hay una regla exacta, pero si hay rangos aproximados

Un micrófono dinámico ronda entre 0,2 mV a 5mV, esto sobre una impedancia de 600Ω.

La guitarra depende en gran medida del mutante que haga sonar las cuerdas y puede llegar a los 100mV aunque un valor mas civilizado rondaría los 30/70mV.
Esto también depende del tipo de micrófono, hay un tipo de micrófono de guitarra cuyo nombre no recuerdo que se caracteriza por entregar mucho menor señal a cambio de su gran rechazo al ruido.
Esto sobre una impedancia de 47KΩ/470KΩ, esta última corresponde a equipos valvulares. 

Cápsulas de fono-captoras de imán móvil entre 3 y 6mV sobre 47KΩ aprox con corrección tonal RIAA

Cápsulas de fono-captoras de bobina móvil entre 0,5 y 3mV sobre 42/220Ω aprox. con corrección tonal RIAA

Previos profesionales entre 700mV sobre 600Ω o hasta +15dbV

Previos NO profesionales ¿¿?? sobre ¿¿??


----------



## julian403 (Ene 13, 2021)

> Es verdad, pero conociendo la impedancia de entrada se puede conectar algo de acuerdo a lo que se necesite, pero mi duda no era esa, mi duda era si hay un estandar que diga por ejemplo los microfonos van de tanto a tanto, las guitarras de tanto a tanto y asi, no se si me explico... y si no es asi quiere decir que cada cual fabrica lo que quiere sin seguir una norma digamos.



Pues claro, de allí la necesidad del pre amplificador y el del amplificador. A su vez también existen las limitaciones física propias de los tipos de los transductores.


----------



## Technicus (Ene 13, 2021)

No existe un estándar.
Cada fabricante especifica en el manual de servicio (en algunos casos también en el manual del usuario) las características: impedancia, sensibilidad y/o máximo voltaje de señal para cada entrada. Pero no hay grandes diferencias y se puede considerar que existe cierta "compatibilidad". Puedes conectar un deck de una marca a un amplificador de otra marca sin mayores problemas, aunque tengan impedancia, sensibilidad y nivel de señal relativamente diferente.

En el caso de las salidas es diferente, porque la potencia manejada es muy alta.

En cuanto a dañar un equipo, por introducir una señal preamplificada, podría ocurrir, pero es poco probable.
Lo más probable en ese caso es que el nivel de la señal lleve a la saturación del circuito, recortando y distorsionando la señal.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 13, 2021)

> En cuanto a dañar un equipo, por introducir una señal preamplificada, podría ocurrir, pero es poco probable.



Es poco probable debido a que un amplificador idealmente debe poseer impedancia de entrada infinita. A su vez los transductores y pre amplificadores no manejan potencia. No es lo mismo medir la tensión de salida de un transductor o pre amplificador en vacio que con carga, si la carga es baja, tenemos caida de tensión en la impendancia de salida del transcdutor o pre por lo que dependiendo de la potencia puede llegar a dañarse este también (lo que es poco probable daño en los equipos)


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Me interesa el tema y sigamos la línea,     ja. Lo entendieron. ¿no?

Hoy dia muchos audiohogareños vienen con muchas entradas, preparadas a recibir hasta 1,5voltios, videojuegos, compacteras, decos de satèlites y sigue, son líneas ya adaptadas.

Pero un microfono comun o guitarras entregan una tension apenas muy debil frente a los 1,5voltios, será necesario que pasen por un preamplificador, que amplifica estos milivoltios a voltios, y se tendrá un volumen de línea "adaptada". 

----------------

Las señales hacia los parlantes tambien son medibles en Voltios, señales electroacústicas de alta tensión, sino, no se moverían los parlantes. 

También probé con un multímetro en alterna AC y mi equipo sony de esos años entregaba picos rítmicos de 15voltios a volumen maximo, probé con amplificadores profesionales y registré picos ritmicos de hasta 70voltios, el tester debe ser de aguja, no digital, para mayor apreciacion.

Como veras, el mismo ampli es un pre-amplificador también que recibe 1,5voltios y amplifica hasta 10, 100 o 1000 veces. Esta es la ganancia del amplificador y se mide en dB, pero eso se lo dejo a los expertos.

¿era tu duda?


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 14, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me interesa el tema y sigamos la línea,     ja. Lo entendieron. ¿no?
> 
> ...


Si, me queda todo mucho más claro ahora, si bien no hay un estándar más o menos todos los aparatos usan la misma señal, a excepción de los micrófonos o cintas magneticas que generan muy poca señal, lo mejor seria fabricar el pre amplificador de acuerdo a la señal que hay que amplificar pero el tener conocimiento de electrónica da esa posibilidad.

Según lo que vos decís, mediste la señal de los parlantes y te daba 15v alterna y a mi me a pasado de conectar 12v directamente a los parlantes y se quemaron, claro, no todas las bobinas son de la misma potencia por eso esta bueno hacer un estudio de lo que se quiere obtener y despues realizar todos los cálculos para fabricar algo de acuerdo a la necesidad de cada uno. Muchas gracias a todos por los mensajes.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 14, 2021)

[quoute]También probé con un multímetro en alterna AC y mi equipo sony de esos años entregaba picos rítmicos de 15voltios a volumen maximo, probé con amplificadores profesionales y registré picos ritmicos de hasta 70voltios, el tester debe ser de aguja, no digital, para mayor apreciacion.[/quote]

¿Quieres medir una señal de audio con un espectro en frecuencia que va de 40 Hz a 16000Hz con un voltimetro AC???? Sin lugar a dudas has medido cualquier cosa. 

Dichos voltimetros comerciales tienen un espectro en frecuencia para señales de red eléctrica 50-60 Hz, por lo que las frecuencias más elevados ni inmutaban al mismo. Además el valor medido es la tensión eficaz que sumado a que era el valor eficaz de la componente en frecuencia comprendida entre 50-60 Hz, la medición está mal.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 14, 2021)

julian403 dijo:


> [quoute]También probé con un multímetro en alterna AC y mi equipo sony de esos años entregaba picos rítmicos de 15voltios a volumen maximo, probé con amplificadores profesionales y registré picos ritmicos de hasta 70voltios, el tester debe ser de aguja, no digital, para mayor apreciacion.



¿Quieres medir una señal de audio con un espectro en frecuencia que va de 40 Hz a 16000 Hz con un voltímetro AC ?? Sin lugar a dudas has medido cualquier cosa.

Dichos voltímetros comerciales tienen un espectro en frecuencia para señales de red eléctrica 50-60 Hz, por lo que las frecuencias más elevados ni inmutaban al mismo. Además el valor medido es la tensión eficaz que sumado a que era el valor eficaz de la componente en frecuencia comprendida entre 50-60 Hz, la medición está mal.
[/QUOTE]
Efectivamente puede ser, tendría que medirlo con un osciloscopio pero están bastante Caritos, igualmente yo lo que te decía es que lo conecte a 12 V continua de una batería y se quemó.

¿ Hay una fórmula para calcular la potencia máxima que soporta una bobina con corriente alterna?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 14, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Efectivamente puede ser, tendría que medirlo con un osciloscopio pero están bastante Caritos, igualmente yo lo que te decia es que lo conecte a 12v continua de una batería y se quemo.



¿ Conectaste un parlante directo a una batería de 12v ? 

Los parlantes son muy racistas, solo les gusta juntarse con AC odian a muerte (nunca mejor dicho) juntarse con DC .


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 14, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Conectaste un parlante directo a una batería de 12v ?
> 
> Los parlantes son muy racistas, solo les gusta juntarse con AC odian a muerte (nunca mejor dicho) juntarse con DC .


Si pero fue por un accidente en una mala conexionn, ahora me pregunto como es que no quema el transistor amplificador, porque al moverse sobre un iman genera una fem, aunque es muy chiquita pero quizas para quemar un transistor pueda sobrar.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ene 14, 2021)

Ja, ja, ja.

Saludos a todos, si, miren, eran curiosidades de adolescente, ideas de chico, despues me di cuenta que al menos hasta 100hz es tolerable la mediciòn, despues es "cualquier cosa" pero al menos el BOOM musical es el grueso de la señal amplificada y de valor bastaste creíble, para multímetros comerciales, todavia sueño con un osciloscopio dedicado a audiofrecuencias, ya llegarà. $$$$.


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 14, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Yo pregunto porque me estoy armando un pre amplificador y a la hora de probarlo no quiero quemar nada. Quiero sacarme todas las dudas.


Quemar una entrada es algo muy raro. A lo sumo se va a saturar -como te han dicho- y se escuchará distorsionado, muy distorsionado. Para saber cuáles son las impedancias y sensibilidad de las entradas no hay nada como abrir las especificaciones de algunos fabricantes de equipos de audio. Grosso modo, la entrada de pick-up solía ser de unos pocos mV y 47k *O*hm, con corrección RIIA y las entradas de línea o AUX en torno a 1 V y 100 k *O*hm

Aquí un modelo PIONEER moderno


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ene 14, 2021)

Huuuuuiiiiiijaaaaaaa (onomatopeya de barrido frecuencial de graves hasta agudos + ja)

Sensibilidad de entrada: 450 mV casi 0.5 Volts, sobre una impedancia de 40.000 Ohms.

Muchos equipos vienen a 1,5 V pero sobre 25.000 Ohms.

Y técnicamente es lo mismo, no?


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 15, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Huuuuuiiiiiijaaaaaaa (onomatopeya de barrido frecuencial de graves hasta agudos + ja)
> 
> Sensibilidad de entrada: 450 mV casi 0.5 Volts, sobre una impedancia de 40.000 Ohms.
> 
> ...


Claro, al modificar la impedancia lo que haces es darle mas o menos sensibilidad al paso de la corriente, cuanto más resistencia, más pequeña va a ser la corriente que pase, y como 450 mV es muy poquito también debe se chica la corriente.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ene 15, 2021)

*Haber* *A ver*,  latinic*e*mos un poco del lat*í*n todav*í*a ese Pionner misterooso.

Potencia de trabajo

140 W a 3 *O*hm
120 W a 4 *O*hm
  80 W a 8 *O*hm

Sensibilidad, line in, no-balanceada

450 mV y 40.000 *O*hm

Nivel de salida, line out x 2

420 mV y 2.200 *O*hm
  2,8   V y 3.300 *O*hm para sub woofer pre out

Respuesta de Frecuencia

10 Hz     -        -       100.000 Hz o 0.1 Ghz

+1 dB (max)
  0 dB
-3 dB (min)

EQ de tonos

+/- 10 dB en 100 Hz Bass
+/- 10 dB en 10.000 Hz Treble
+      4 dB   no dice freq. P Bass

Rango dinámico todo in/out

100 dB

Impedancia de altavoz tolerado

4 *O*hm      hasta     16 *O*hm

Entonces vuelve al principio para saber la potencia entregada sobre la impedancia de parlantes *u$a2* *usados*.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 15, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Haber, latinicimos un poco del latin todavia ese Pionner misterooso.
> 
> Potencia de trabajo
> 
> ...


¿La calidad de sonido tiene algo que ver con los *O*hms de los parlantes? Porque no entiendo cual es el prop*ó*sito de hacer parlantes de 4, 3 u 8 *O*hms.


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 15, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> ¿La calidad de sonido tiene algo que ver con los ohms de los parlantes? Porque no entiendo cual es el proposito de hacer parlantes de 4, 3 u 8ohms.


Un motivo es para poner dos de 8 en paralelo. Muchos amplificadores llevaban A-B-A+B para usar dos sistemas de altavoces.


----------

